# Faction Folio 1: The Labyrinth



## Morrus (Jul 11, 2007)

Brand new from EN Publishing - the first in a new series.  *Faction Folio 1: The Labyrinth * is a plug-in thieves guild, and includes a mini-adventure which makes it easy to introduce the guild into your game setting. *Faction Folio 1: The La*byrinth is available in PDF for $6.99 or in softcover for $9.99.
[bq]*A thieves' guild on the threshold of dimensions!*

_Includes "Bring Me The Head of Alfredo Fonnori", a 10th level mini-adventure by John Simcoe._

When a minor smuggler miscast a teleportation spell, he found the key to grreater fortune in the Crawlspace, a small pocket dimension full of maze-like tunnels that sprung from a central [imager]http://enworld.rpgnow.com/products/product_22466.JPG[/imager]courtyard. As he explored this strange new dark and dusty reality, he discovered that at the end of each tunnel was a plane-jumping portal that opened up to a new secret location on his home world.

Realizing what he had found, the smuggler began recruiting members for a whole new thieves' guild - one protected from every law, one hidden from every guardsman, one unconstrained by any border - because it was in a different dimension. With that, The Labyrinth was born.

Will you stop it? Will you join it? It's up to you: choose a side!

EN Publishing's Faction Folio products feature new and unique "drag-and-drop" organizations useable by gamemasters and players. Gamemasters an place the group directly into any campaign; players can use it for character background, campaign ideas and supporting characters.

This fully detailed power group is bult from top to bottom, complete with NPC stats, prestige classes, feats, new spells, maps and a mini-adventure. [/bq]


----------

